# Dog Books



## Lynn Cheffins (Jul 11, 2006)

If you were to compile a list of your favourite dog books, what would you put on it? It doesn't have to be only training books - can be training, history, behaviour, health care, nutrition, adventure or fiction. Include any comments on why you feel the book is important or how it influenced you.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Non fiction:

-_The Other End of the Leash_ and _For the Love of a Dog_ by Patricia McConnell as well as some of her booklets

-_Bones Would Rain From the Sky_ by Suzanne Clothier

-_Cesar's Way_ by Cesar Millan

-_The Latchkey Dog_ by Jodi Andersen

-_Schutzhund Obedience_ by Gottfried Dildei & Sheila Booth

-_Canine Body Language: a Photographic Guide_ and _Aggression in Dogs: Practical Management, Prevention, and Behavior Modification_ by Brenda Aloff (though both could be edited better)

-The 3 volume set by Steven Lindsay (I forgot to return to return the copy of volume 3 to our vet school's library and they charged me $175 for it! Ouch! Guess I better like it!)

-_So You Want To Be a Dog Trainer_ by Nicole Wilde

-_Marley and Me_ by John Grogan

Fiction (these are old school!!):

-_Old Yeller_ by Fred Gipson

-_Where the Red Fern Grows_ by Wilson Rawls

-_White Fang_ and _Call of the Wild_ by Jack London

-_Stone Fox_ by John Reynolds Gardiner

-_Dog Song_ by Gary Paulson

I could probably think of more if I went home and looked at my book shelf. Cool thread idea, Lynn.


----------



## Liz Monty (Oct 22, 2006)

I don't remember the name of the book, maybe others will. It is very old, about Captain Max von Stephanitz "Father of the German Shepherd Dog"

In the section titled: Origin and Early History in Germany, there is a quote I remember: "Von Stephanitz was adamant in his demands of utility and intelligence in the breed. In it's utility and intelligence, according to him, lay a dog's beauty, and it had no beauty aside from thos qualities."

This was a very important book to me because it helped me understand how the breed developed and why, and why the working dog of today is so different to the CKC or AKC show dog.


----------



## Liz Monty (Oct 22, 2006)

Old Yeller, White Fang and Call of the Wild, all made me cry at the end of the books. I'm a sucker for sad stories about animals.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Der Schuthund by Helmut Raiser
Schutzhund Obedience Training in Drive by Dildei & Booth
The GSD, History, Development, Genetics by MB Willis
and of course I have a copy of Susan Barwigs' book
Fireside Book of Dog Stories (favorite fiction)
I have more, but these seem to be the ones I go to the most.

I also have saved many good USA magazine articles (in the old days they had some really good articles, I think they are starting to do that again). I have also kept many articles from hunters, etc. because even though they are not speaking directly to my breed or goal, they still have many good methods that cross over to what I do.

That being said, I subscribe to no ones specific methods because all dogs are different, & no matter how well spelled out, each author is subject to interpretation! The books do provide a little foundation as well as tips when you find yourself in a sticky spot. :lol: 

There is no substitute for finding a good club or teacher when it comes to our kinds of dogs.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Dignity: an english springer spaniel by S.P. Meek
Where the Red Fern Grows.
Grey Dawn.
101 Dalmations


----------



## melissa mims (Jul 12, 2006)

_Adam's Task_- Vicki Hearne
_Animal Happiness_- same
_Excel-erated Learning_- Pamela Reid
_Aggression_- Konrad Lorenz (general)
_The Difficulty of Being a Dog_- Roger Grenier
_Animals in Translation_- Temple Grandin

Food for thought in all of these.

I can't forget _My Dog Tulip_ by J.K. Ackerley. Much less criminal than _Lolita_, but just as intense. Hollywood is making a movie of it, and I bet the filmmakers will purge the rather obsessive focus he had on his dog (three pages of a description of her coat! Chapters of her seasonal heat cycle!), and turn it into a rescue Disney story. Bleh. A beautiful book about love.


----------



## Liz Monty (Oct 22, 2006)

Connie, I think it was you who posted, where did your post go????


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Liz Monty said:


> Connie, I think it was you who posted, where did your post go????


The German Shepherd Today (Strickland) ... suggesting that it might be the book you were trying to think of.


----------



## Liz Monty (Oct 22, 2006)

Thanks Connie


----------



## Andy Andrews (May 9, 2006)

The Working Pit Bull- Diane Jessup

Colby's Book of the American Pit Bull Terrier- Louis B. Colby

The Complete Gamedog- Ed & Chris Faron

The Book of the American Pit Bull Terrier- Richard F. Stratton.


Andy.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

The Steven R. Lyndsay, three volume set is, hands down, the best set of dog behaviour books out there. 
Maren, the third volume was about 95-100 bucks when I bought it. 
'The New Knowledge of Dog Behavior' by Pfaffenberger CJ
'Behaviour of Wolves, Dogs and Related Canids' by Michael W. Fox.
'DOGS' by Raymond and Lorna Coppinger
"Purely Positive Training" by Sheila Booth
All the previously mentiond fiction books.


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

"The Working Airedale" Bryan Cummins
"Airedales-The Oorang Story" Bryan Cummins 
The Airedale For Work And Show" A.E.Hockwalt

The last for the History of the breed which is very accurate.
The second because my dogs are pictured in it but I never read it. The outhor sent me an autographed copy of the first two which are on my desk.


----------

